# nuynoy



## Reflections

Hi,

Can you please translate the following line into English?

Epekto ng walang qa date kaya nag noynoy nlng kmi hehehe
[Epekto ng walang ka-date kaya nag-*nuynoy* na lang kami.]

Regards,


----------



## Reflections

Thank you Dotterkat.
"Effects without date so - serious thought to us"


----------



## epistolario

Close friends normally give an extended meaning to terms and expressions that only they can understand. As far as I know, there is no such verb as noynoy, so it's probably an allusion to the president who is a bachelor. This is my interpretation of the message without the whole context. 

That is the effect of not having a date, so we just decided to do a Noynoy (nickname of the incumbent president). 

They behaved that way because it so happened that neither one of them is involved in a relationship on Valentine's day.


----------



## DotterKat

Reflections said:


> ....Epekto ng walang qa date kaya nag noynoy nlng kmi hehehe
> [Epekto ng walang ka-date kaya nag-*nuynoy* na lang kami.]...



I have been waiting further context regarding this thread. As it seems none is forthcoming, I have to stand by the correction I made to your text. 
The original "nag-noynoy" could refer to the relatively new (and unfortunately) eponymous verb meaning "_to walk out_" of something. This came about when the Philippine president in question walked out of some meeting and subsequently, similar behavior by other politicians (walking out of something or somebody abstaining from doing what they are expected to do) came to be known as "doing a Noynoy" ("_nag-Noynoy sila_"). However, nag-Noynoy is unlikely to have any bearing on your text:

_As a result of having no date, we just walked out ha ha ha_ --- this to me does not sound right unless one assumes a lot of circumstances that would force it to be right.

Also, the suggestion made that the speaker "did a Noynoy" as a result of not having a date is to me, inherently contradictory since the President in question, though a bachelor, has not been known to be wanting in the dating department. Quite the contrary, speculations abound regarding this matter. So saying:

_As a result of having no date, we just did a Noynoy ha ha ha _--- is contradictory since the referent is indeed a person with an apparently adequate love life.

On the other hand, _nagnuynoy_ is a legitimate verb meaning to ponder deeply, think about something in an absorbed way or by extension, to imagine something intently. So to say:

_As a result of not having a date, we just had to resort to [thinking about it / imagining (what it would be like to have a date] ha ha ha _--- to me makes better sense than any possible alternative, given the paucity of context provided.

One final note, there seems to be another meaning ascribed to nagnuynoy, that of _to cry_ but that is an alternative meaning with which I am not familiar so I cannot vouch for it. If correct, then it would also be applicable to your text (_As a result of having no date, we just cried ha ha ha_).


----------



## Reflections

Thank you a lot Dotterkat and Epistolario for the detailed explanation. I really appreciate your help.


----------

